# Freeview with USB box



## cagy (Oct 4, 2009)

I want to pick your brains, i've got a USB box from dell for my dell lappy and a freeview bow and i was wondering what software i can download to view tv on me pc instead of using windows media center as i don't like it


Many thanks

Craig


----------

